# Recommended HDMI cabling



## jeepster57 (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a Yamaha rxv3900, PS3 and a Samsung LN52A850 and Comcast HD.

Is it best to run from cable box thru Yamaha AVR ,and then HDMI cable to Samsung LCD
or use anHDMI splitter off of cable box and run seperate HDMI cables to both AVR and LCD, or run straight to LCD and breakout audio feed back to AVR.

One would think that the lower number of cable runs and the less processing going on the better.

Also on PS3 to Yamaha AVR, will HDMI cable properly transmit audio or do I need to break out
and cable audio feed separately.

PS3 will be used as a Blu Ray Player and a media server for CDs ripped to the 80 G drive.

Thanks!


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Assuming you will always be using your AVR for sound and never just the TV speakers, then you should run HDMI directly from the Comcast box and PS3 to the AVR. Connect a single HDMI from the AVR to LCD. Yes, less cables is best and this is the way that HDMI was intended for home A/V hookup. Your PS3 will transmit audio just fine over HDMI for your media files and will ONLY take advantage of new audio (dolby TrueHD etc) over HDMI. Be aware that PS3 will decode the audio internally and send it to your AVR via PCM audio.


----------



## jeepster57 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the verification!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Matt is right ...if you'll be using your AVR for the audio is better to hook everything trough the AVR.:yes:

But if you want to be able to watch TV without using the AVR, I suggest the following:

1. Connect PS3 to AVR with HDMI, and from AVR to TV another HDMI.
2. Connect the SAT/Comcast to TV with HDMI and optical/coaxial to AVR for the audio.

This way, if you want to watch something on Comcast and don't want to use the surround sound, you'll be able to do it, and if you prefer the surround you'll be able too.:T


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

In that case, you could use HDMI or Component from the Cable box to the TV equally as well.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

hddummy said:


> ...could use HDMI or Component from the Cable box to the TV equally as well.


Yes, but if you use component be sure to add the cable for the audio too :T


----------

